# carb sensitive.. how do you know??



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

not sure if this is in the right section, but how do you know if you are carb sensitive? for eg i mostly clean bulk and eat clean, but i still seem to have high bf, and even when i try a low carb i still dont loose that much water, i dont want to loose strength as my goal is to gain size, but despite how clean i eat i still look sh!t and watery, for eg my diet 2day has been

11.00 - 5 eggs, 75g oats, 2 tbsp p.butter

2.00 - 75g pasta, tin tuna, grated cheese

5.00 - 50g whey, 25g nuts

8.00 - 25g whey, banana, 2 tablespoon pbutter

note this is not a general diet for me, i got called out and then had football hence the back to back shakes.

i was looking in the mirror b4 and im really watery, one thing i notice is first thing in the morning my abs are there and my stomach is quite tight, and by the time i go to bed im holding loads of water? sorry if i sound stupid i am total newbie to carbs and water etc.

any ideas? could i be carb sensitive?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I found out I was crap at carb metabolising when I went keto. No other diet has done what keto has done for me, so I guess that is 1 way to find out


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

ok your 1st meal way too much FAT ,,

meal 2 .. pasta is not good carb

if your carb sensitive i would avoid banana mate pure sugar.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I found out I was crap at carb metabolising when I went keto. No other diet has done what keto has done for me, so I guess that is 1 way to find out


sorry to hijack and off topic .. big joe do you compete and what weight did you compete at ?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> ok your 1st meal way too much FAT ,,
> 
> meal 2 .. pasta is not good carb
> 
> if your carb sensitive i would avoid banana mate pure sugar.


Fructose too, not a fan of fruit myself


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Fructose too, not a fan of fruit myself


yep i have used keto once got shreaded it does work it just needs dedication and stick to the diet and be strict. ill do keto after a cycle or two at the mo i'm growing so i'm at around 300 350 carb a day i have gained some fat but not as much as i would have if i was doing it naturally some how gear makes it easier to deal with the carb and the extra food


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Carbs and gear go together, but off cycle, them carbs will just go to fat if glycogen stores are full.


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

i really aint gota clue as far as carbs go, what to eat and what not to eat, if i post my diet could you tell me what i need to take out if i am carb sensitive joe?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Carbs and gear go together, but off cycle, them carbs will just go to fat if glycogen stores are full.


Exactly that's what i'm thinking because usualy i go higher carb i'll feel bloated FAT .. but now day i deal with it kinda well no bloating even tho i'm holding fair bit of water but that's normal even tho my diet is clean .. just can't help it.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

sizar said:


> ok your 1st meal way too much FAT ,,
> 
> meal 2 .. pasta is not good carb
> 
> if your carb sensitive i would avoid banana mate pure sugar.


I don't understand...he's carb sensitive, so intead of recommending him lowering his carbs we're recommending him lowering his FAT? And recommending against fruit?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> i really aint gota clue as far as carbs go, what to eat and what not to eat, if i post my diet could you tell me what i need to take out if i am carb sensitive joe?


just post your diet then we can advice you if something is wrong with it mate. :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't understand...he's carb sensitive, so intead of recommending him lowering his carbs we're recommending him lowering his FAT? And recommending against fruit?


Sorry Alasttair, I having a couple of vodkas, as I am 9 days away from comp prep, so might be talking crap!!

I'll probably read what I've posted tomorrow and regret it:beer:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't understand...he's carb sensitive, so intead of recommending him lowering his carbs we're recommending him lowering his FAT? And recommending against fruit?


the reason i said to lower the FAT too much of anything is bad for you .. he gets 5g of fat of each eggs that's 20g fat already plus 5g of oat that's 25g of fat in one meal is moreeeeeeee than enough .. why would he need to add 2 tablesppon of peanut butter .. that's why i said what i said. most fruits are simple sugar anyway


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Fats are great!! what you on about??


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

ok well me typical diet is

1. 75g oats, 5 eggs, 2 tbsp p.butter

2. 25g whey, 50g oats, 25g nuts

3. 75g pasta, 150-200g lean protein

4. 25g whey, 50 oats, 25g nuts

5. 50g pasta/rice, 150-200g lean protein

6. 25g whey, 2 table spoon pbutter

thats my general diet, but if i want to have lower carbs i just take the oats out in meal 2 and 4, thats also excluding a pwo shake on training days wich consists of 50g whey and 50g matldx


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Fats are great!! what you on about??


i know mate .. but within reason .. is just not the right balance to have around 60g fat in your breakfast with 50g plus 50g protien come on ... you either go high low carb or no carb or lower fat high carb .. if i'm wrong please correct me just dont kill me lol :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> sorry to hijack and off topic .. big joe do you compete and what weight did you compete at ?


Last year was my first show for 16 years, I was 194lbs on stage at 5'11".


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

1. 75g oats, 5 eggs, 2 tbsp p.butter (if your having 5 whole eggs i would cut the peanut butter out. )

2. 25g whey, 50g oats, 25g nuts that's good

3. 75g pasta, 150-200g lean protein change your psta to brown rice

4. 25g whey, 50 oats, 25g nuts up the prot a lil in this shake lower the oats to around 30g

5. 50g pasta/rice, 150-200g lean protein in this meal i would go for fatty fish and veg to get some fiber.. and cut the carb out.

6. 25g whey, 2 table spoon pbutter up your whey to 50g (2 scoops )

thats my general diet, but if i want to have lower carbs i just take the oats out in meal 2 and 4, thats also excluding a pwo shake on training days wich consists of 50g whey and 50g matldx Yeah that's ok post workout shake is good


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Last year was my first show for 16 years, I was 194lbs on stage at 5'11".


nice one .. do you have any pics ? is that you in your avy ?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> nice one .. do you have any pics ? is that you in your avy ?


That is me in avvy, and I have show photos on my profile


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

thanx for your reply, no disrespect but i still think im going to be eating to many carbs roughly today ive had 150g carbs and im watery, what u rekon? is it a case of being very clean low GI etc, or do i just need very low carbs?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

looking mate well done just had a look shreaded thats the way mate keep up the good work


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> thanx for your reply, no disrespect but i still think im going to be eating to many carbs roughly today ive had 150g carbs and im watery, what u rekon? is it a case of being very clean low GI etc, or do i just need very low carbs?


well change your diet to high no carb for couple of weeks see if you get the look you want .. if you do and u think u can stick with it .. u can use it for long term and just have one carb meal every week ..


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Are you drinking enough water??


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

sizar said:


> well change your diet to high no carb for couple of weeks see if you get the look you want .. if you do and u think u can stick with it .. u can use it for long term and just have one carb meal every week ..


well I did think of trying a keto, but I don't reply want to loose size, I have thought about a timed carb diet, but I guess I would be better doing a keto


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Are you drinking enough water??


Probobly not no, I do drink water daily but it won't be anywere near what I shud be drinking


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

im currently doing ckd. i do 30 hours of carbing friday til saturday noon. i have about 400 carbs on the friday. on saturday i'll half the carb portions to about 50 grms per meal. seems to be working ok for me.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Why not change carb sources slightly, change to wholewheat pasta, brown rice & sweet spud.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

sizar said:


> the reason i said to lower the FAT too much of anything is bad for you .. he gets 5g of fat of each eggs that's 20g fat already plus 5g of oat that's 25g of fat in one meal is moreeeeeeee than enough .. why would he need to add 2 tablesppon of peanut butter .. that's why i said what i said. most fruits are simple sugar anyway


OK so too much of anything is bad for you...he's having around 50g carbs in that meal. So is that too much and bad for him? Or are we just picking on fat here, cos that's amount the same as the fat (in terms of grams obviously, not in terms of calories). I do agree that it's probs too much for one meal, but I think his carbs and cals need to be addressed...I also think recommending against fruit is a bit silly, although I rarely eat it myself.

Anyway, I'll have a look at his diet now to see what I'd do.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> not sure if this is in the right section, but how do you know if you are carb sensitive? for eg i mostly clean bulk and eat clean, but i still seem to have high bf, and even when i try a low carb i still dont loose that much water, i dont want to loose strength as my goal is to gain size, but despite how clean i eat i still look sh!t and watery, for eg my diet 2day has been
> 
> 11.00 - 5 eggs, 75g oats, 2 tbsp p.butter
> 
> ...


OK right, diet's a bit of a mismatch and there aren't enough meals. I would go with something like:

On waking - 30 mins cardio (3-4 days a week)

Meal 1

30g whey

5 whole eggs

Meal 2

50g protein powder

30g peanut butter

Meal 3

200g chicken

30g protein powder

Meal 4

Same as meal 3

Train

PWO

30g whey

45g dextrose

Meal 5

250g turkey mince

25g cashews

Broccoli

Meal 6

5 whole eggs

Try that for a few days, then if you need it add 45g carbs to brekkie. There's a couple of options then really; up your fat in each meal or add small amounts of carbs to each meal. As the main reason for fat and water gain will be raised insulin levels, the best option for lean gaining will probs be carbs at just brekkie and PWO and protein and fat the rest of the time.

I do agree with sizar actually that that was too much fat for one meal though, but joe's right, fats are awesome!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Fructose in the fruit is not bad for you. The vitamins, antintoxicants and minerals in fruit far out weigh any insulin spike the fructose produces. In fact, the fibre in the fruit works in blunting the spike so it's not bad at all.

If you bloat on pastas, oats, etc try getting carbs from veg and fruit. You'll have good energy with none of the bloating.

Get Hackski or RS007 to look at this thread. They'll set you right.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kawikid said:


> Fructose in the fruit is not bad for you. The vitamins, antintoxicants and minerals in fruit far out weigh any insulin spike the fructose produces. In fact, the fibre in the fruit works in blunting the spike so it's not bad at all.
> 
> If you bloat on pastas, oats, etc try getting carbs from veg and fruit. You'll have good energy with none of the bloating.
> 
> Get Hackski or RS007 to look at this thread. They'll set you right.


What insulin spike from fructose??? Fructose goes directly to the liver not the blood, which is why it is lower GI. If glycogen stores are full then the liver starts manufacturing triglyceride's from the fructose, and them triglyceride's floating around the body aint good!!!!

Fructose is part of the reason table sugar is really bad. Table sugar is a disacheride of glucose and fructose at 50/50. So 50% goes into the blood to give a nice insulin spike and all the bad things that causes, and 50% goes to the liver to manufacture triglyceride's.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll get searching to back it up. There are a few gems of posts on here that gave me that info.

I still stand by my 2nd sentance though. I'm far ,far less bloated since switching from rice & oats to fruit & veg.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice info so far.

Other than getting fat from too much carbs - are there any other symptoms of being carb sensitive?

Last year (i.e up until January) my carb intake was pretty high, the end result was i put a lot of fat on unnecessarily and i felt very bloated throughout the day, although my strength did come on pretty well.

Since the new year (give or take a few weeks) i've changed my approach to lean out - carbs are down to ~100g on cardio days and around 250g on weights days, with a greater amount of fats then previously, protein has come up a tad but is generally around the same.

The result has been a massive drop in day-to-day bloat, a lot coming off my waist and i've only lost about 8 lbs so far! Gym performance is still improving in terms of strength and in terms of brainfog and whatever else i still feel very much alert.

Once i've finished getting into some condition i'm happy with i certainly won't be returning to 4-500g carb days, but does the above suggest i may be carb sensitive, or just a dunce when it comes to bulking?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Nice info so far.
> 
> Other than getting fat from too much carbs - are there any other symptoms of being carb sensitive?
> 
> ...


I'd suggest so mate. From what I can gather you get people who feel great on high carbs, stay lean easily and feel like death if they drop carbs below a certain number. On the other end of the spectrum are people who are usually predisposed to weight gain (especially on high carbs) and feel great on higher fats, lower carbs. These people can also often feel groggy when carbs are high.

I think it mostly comes down to insulin mate. If you gain fat easily when your insulin is constantly spiked then I suggest lowering your carbs right down. It's a mistake that so many people make, but I'm currently in the same position as you; dieting down until I get v lean, then hope to maintain that leanness by keeping carbs in check.

I know Evan Centopani only maxes out on 300g carbs a day at the peak of his off season; for a guy his size that's fcuk all! He's the only endomorph pro I can think of really, so he's a huge inspiration to fatties like me lol


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> OK right, diet's a bit of a mismatch and there aren't enough meals. I would go with something like:
> 
> On waking - 30 mins cardio (3-4 days a week)
> 
> ...


hay thanx for the reply, il give that a go, thats pretty similar to the keto i ran last year, i may do what you said and add carbs to my brekky and pwo tho. cheers


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I actually diet with a low FAT high carb aproach..........

I do this for all my photoshoots etc..........

The guy that does all my diets and workouts is a guy called Scott Abel. He has coached probably more champions than any other coach in this sport and he advocates high carb diets

I ate carbs at every single meal last prep but fruit was off limits for "cosmetic reasons"

Fruit will NOT make you fat...

Gluten or flour based products are off limits also as there generally not cosmetically enhancing..

Potato or yams being the best ( in Scotts mind) as there a tuber and not a grain.

I'm allowed to eat rice ( any kind white or brown) but it's cut 2 weeks from a shoot due to mild water it causes ME to hold.....

in the last 2 weeks it's Oats & yams only....


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone considered the old school dieting of high fats 5 days a week then trimming the protein by 50% at the weekends and carving up Saturday and Sunday.


----------

